# ear sores



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I noticed a funky smell with Obie's ears today, and went to clean them, when I see now that he has two red sores in his ear. You can see them below in the two photos from different angles, one in each photo. These photos are both of the same ear.

Obie's ear 002 by wenryder, on Flickr


Obie's ear 003 by wenryder, on Flickr

Do you think I'm still ok to use the solution to clean? I'd hate to think it might sting - he already dislikes ear cleanings. He's going to the vet at the end of the week for the second half of his annual vaccines so I'm going to get the vet to check it out anyway.

Any thoughts about what this might be?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like an ear infection. I would get him to the Vet sooner rather than later.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

How often do you clean ears, lots of brown gunk in pictures?


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually, I do clean them pretty regularly. Last time was about a week ago, which is why I thought the stinky smell a bit odd, because I thought I had just cleaned them. That's what made me look today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would also take him in... looks like he may need some meds. Maggie is on a 10 day course of Mometamax for some really nasty infections that just seemed to come up overnight.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

wenryder said:


> Actually, I do clean them pretty regularly. Last time was about a week ago, which is why I thought the stinky smell a bit odd, because I thought I had just cleaned them. That's what made me look today.


When you do clean them do you put powder in after to get rid of moisture from cleaning solution. Just started doing to my guys, no more smell.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I would be concerned about vaccinating him while he has an ongoing infection. Most vets will say its okay, but I and my vet doest like vaccinating a dog that has an active infection or anything that lowers the immune system


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, it really looks like an infection. I would clean it out really well with ear cleaning solution or vinegar/water and dry very well (I just use a cloth, not powder). Sometimes a few days of this will clear them up, but if he is shaking his head your really need to get him in. The brown wax is "normal" to a certain extent in some dogs, but a sign that they probably need to be cleaned more frequently.


----------

